# The Search Is Finally Over, Now The Wait Begins.....



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

After years of sleeping on the ground in tents (or maybe it was the severe rainstorm on the last trip), we have finally made the leap and purchased our first RV. We just finished all the paperwork on a new 07 Outback 31 FQBHS, now we have to wait for what will seem like an eternity for the dealer to get it ready for us to pick-up in about 3 to 5 days. This site has helped tremendously in our search. Thanks to all of you who have expressed your satisfaction with the Outback. We too feel that it will be a great toy for us and the kids. We look forward to creating many lasting memories with our daughters (while they are still young enough to want to hang out with us)







Can't wait to attend our first Rally and meet some of the people who helped us out in our decision to go with the Outback!!

Scott & Michelle


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome and great choice of trailers









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME TO THE CLAN!!!*

Glad you found us!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

From a tent to a 31' TT now that's just a little upgrade









Congrats on the purchase and enjoy your second home.

Post often and Welcome to Outbackers.com









Bill.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Herkdoctor
















Welcome to the best dang forum on the web!

And congratulations on your recent purchase. May you have many years of happy camping!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Nothing like jumping straight to the biggest Outback available. That is one sweet Outback for sure.

Where ya from?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> From a tent to a 31' TT now that's just a little upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may set the upgrade record of any new Outbacker.....

Welcome and congrats


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your gonna love it! Best of luck with your NEW HOUSE!!! lol

Welcome, I have only been a member a few months and find myself spending most of my time here rather then some of the other forums I used to occupy. Not really sure what what it is, but I do know the people are very friendly here, and not out to shoot you down in flames on every post. Makes it fun!

Carey


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Congrats








I'll say thats a record I'm going from a 27 to a 32 and the 27 feels like a popup when I go in it.

Good luck

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scott and Michelle









Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on your new 31fqbhs!
You are all going to have the best time with that big beautiful TT, lots of great memories yet to be made









Two questions for ya, What area are you from and what's a Herkdoctor?









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi Scott and Michelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawn,
We are a dual military couple from Dyess AFB in Abilene Texas. A Herkdoctor is someone that maintains the BEST aircraft ever made the C-130 "Hercules" military transport.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very Cool!
Thanks for filling me in...
Happy New Year's to you both


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Herkdoctor to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 31FQBHS very nice
You'll love the new experience









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(2500Ram @ Dec 27 2006, 06:56 PM)
> 
> From a tent to a 31' TT now that's just a little upgrade
> Bill.
> ...


I'll second that!

Hey, it's great to have another Abilenian on the Forum! Give us a holler and we'll hook up sometime!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome,

Raninstorms are what caused us to upgrade twice. First from a tent to a popup. Next from the popup to the Outback. The Outback seems like a mansion, compared to the popup.

Now you have your mansion on wheels.

Enjoy.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the best site on the net! You will love your outback!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Scott and Michelle!








That's one big step up you did! Congrats! Hang in there, you will have that beautiful Outback in your possession soon enough. Good luck on the PDI and delivery. Looks like you have a capable TV to pull it around with


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Welcome,
> 
> Raninstorms are what caused us to upgrade twice. First from a tent to a popup. Next from the popup to the Outback. The Outback seems like a mansion, compared to the popup.
> 
> ...


Thank You, after this past summer of camping in Tennessee and spending a couple of days trapped in our tent it was time.

Scott


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey, Herkdoctor!

My wife, the lovely and talented KD, has worked at Lockheed Martin in Marietta, GA for over 23 years. She is a production engineer and has worked on the C-130 project since she joined. In addition she has worked on the C-141 stretch, the P-3 and now the F-22 assembly. She works in my dream location but I can only go in during Family Day. I used to work in the 1st SOW at Hurlburt Field, next door to the AC-130 Gunships and the HC-130 Talons. I worked on H-1s and H-53s but not the Herks, but I was close enough to appreciate them. During the Gulf War I used to accompany broken ECM pods from KKMC to the UAE for repair. There were two routine flights, one on a 141 and the other on the C-130. I ALWAYS took the 130. I figured it was a lot more rugged than the old Starlifter and it only added ten minutes to the trip each way. When I retired I wasn't allowed to go to work at Lockheed due to nepotism rules and have established another successful but sadly non-aviation career.

Reverie


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Hey, Herkdoctor!
> 
> My wife, the lovely and talented KD, has worked at Lockheed Martin in Marietta, GA for over 23 years. She is a production engineer and has worked on the C-130 project since she joined. In addition she has worked on the C-141 stretch, the P-3 and now the F-22 assembly. She works in my dream location but I can only go in during Family Day. I used to work in the 1st SOW at Hurlburt Field, next door to the AC-130 Gunships and the HC-130 Talons. I worked on H-1s and H-53s but not the Herks, but I was close enough to appreciate them. During the Gulf War I used to accompany broken ECM pods from KKMC to the UAE for repair. There were two routine flights, one on a 141 and the other on the C-130. I ALWAYS took the 130. I figured it was a lot more rugged than the old Starlifter and it only added ten minutes to the trip each way. When I retired I wasn't allowed to go to work at Lockheed due to nepotism rules and have established another successful but sadly non-aviation career.
> 
> Reverie


Reverie,
It's getting close to the time for me to start looking for something outside of the Air Force just hit 17 yrs back in Aug, the wife will hit 19 in Feb. Not sure if we are going to punch out at twenty or not we will be looking at other options in the next couple of years but if all goes right I may be a 30 year man but the wife says not her. I have been on the 130's my whole career I have worked all types AC's KC's Talon 1 Talon 2, E,H,H-1,H-2,H-3 even a little bit of time on the new J in the desert. Don't know if I would know anything else. As they say keep doing what you're doing as long as it is still fun.

Scott


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

We went straight from a tent to our Outback as well. The very best money we have ever spent! Continue to take advantage of this website. There is a wealth of information here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tent -> Coleman Pop-Up -> Outback


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Nothing (never went camping) >>> to Outback >>>> to another Outback.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Looks like you already had the truck just waiting for an Outback.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Nothing (never went camping) >>> to Outback >>>> to another Outback.
> 
> Mark


Now that is jumping in without testing the water. Did you camp as a child?


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

campmg said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Looks like you already had the truck just waiting for an Outback.


That's what DW said before we bought. "You already have the truck for it"









Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Looks like you already had the truck just waiting for an Outback.


That's what DW said before we bought. "You already have the truck for it"









Scott
[/quote]

That is nice sweet planning on your behalf....nice job!


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Looks like you already had the truck just waiting for an Outback.


That's what DW said before we bought. "You already have the truck for it"









Scott
[/quote]

That is nice sweet planning on your behalf....nice job!








[/quote]

I think the planning was on the wife's part she didn't say a word when I want to buy the truck she just sat there and smile.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on the new camper. Looks like you already had the truck just waiting for an Outback.


That's what DW said before we bought. "You already have the truck for it"









Scott
[/quote]

That is nice sweet planning on your behalf....nice job!








[/quote]

I think the planning was on the wife's part she didn't say a word when I want to buy the truck she just sat there and smile.

Scott
[/quote]

Ya got a good one there...


----------

